# grease



## dragonfly (Sep 15, 2012)

hello this question is about trailer axle grease is it the same for the shifting cable and tilt and trim or is that a different grease?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 16, 2012)

I use walmart brand trailer grease in the zerk fittings on my motor.


----------



## dragonfly (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you lckstckn2smknbrls for your help your reply was helpfull.


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 23, 2012)

No idea what the motor shifter grease is. However, trailers require high temp, water resistant brearing grease. 
https://www.mystiklubes.com/do/product/GREASE/665006002

That is the grease I use.

If you read the FAQ sections, it can be used for motor controls.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just remember, though, 'any grease is better than no grease at all.' :wink:


----------



## highgeardaddy (Sep 28, 2012)

My suggestion on grease is get the good stuff (high temp, water resistant) keep it in your greasegun and throw it at anything with a grease fitting. If it does not have a fitting, probably needs some other form of lube.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2012)

You should be fine using the same grease


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 28, 2012)

I used this stuff for years on my bearings and ball hitch. 

https://www.aqualubeky.com/grease.html

https://www.dockgear.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=307&idcategory=39#.UGWYAK6Bou0

Aqua Lube is the name...


note: be careful is you search for product name in Google.. you will get some links to adult items. :lol: :shock:


----------



## dragonfly (Oct 1, 2012)

thank you cyberflexx for your help it is appreciated ment to say grease for tilt and trim new to boating. one more question how far from the side of the boat should the side guide board be? once again thanks to one and all.


----------



## FishinChips87 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hanr3 said:


> No idea what the motor shifter grease is. However, trailers require high temp, water resistant brearing grease.
> https://www.mystiklubes.com/do/product/GREASE/665006002
> 
> That is the grease I use.
> ...



I'm new here and I'm looking for a FAQ on trailers. Where do I go?


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 2, 2012)

FishinChips87 said:


> Hanr3 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what the motor shifter grease is. However, trailers require high temp, water resistant brearing grease.
> ...



The FAQ I was refering to is at Mystik Lube website. As for the FAQ on this site, read the stickies at the top of each forum. Welcome to the site. Dont be shy about asking questions. Its how one learns, and how one with newly acquired knowledge can learn more by teaching others, those with vast experience will chime in as needed. When one stops learning they start dieing.


----------



## FishinChips87 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I've been trying to read up on as much information as I can before I ask questions. I'm sure it gets old answering the same questions over and over. This site has a lot of good info and has really helped me out.


----------

